# Teilstring in einen String einfügen



## Gast (22. Sep 2008)

Moin,

ich habe einen String "Hallo das ist  Maier" und eine position, in diesem Fall z.B.: 14, und an der Stelle 14 möchte ich meinen Teilstring ("UWE") einfügen,

In diesem Fall wäre der ganze String dann "Hallo das ist UWE Maier";

kann ich das irgendwie vernünftig machen?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Sep 2008)

Klasse StringBuilder


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Sep 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe einen String "Hallo das ist  Maier" und eine position, in diesem Fall z.B.: 14, und an der Stelle 14 möchte ich meinen Teilstring ("UWE") einfügen,



Das geht in Java nicht, da Strings unveränderlich sind.


----------



## Landei (22. Sep 2008)

Für den Fall, dass du den Ausgangsstring nicht ausgeben musst, sondern nur das Resultat, geht auch das:

```
String alt = "Hallo das ist %s Maier, der alte %s." 
String neu = String.format(alt, "UWE", "Stinkstiefel");
```

Ansonsten wie schon vorgeschlagen StringBuilder.


----------



## beastofchaos (30. Mai 2012)

Einfach s.substring(start, end) benutzen. Das ist viel besser als sich noch eine Instanz von StringBuilder zu bauen - das "dauert"... In diesem Fall also:


```
String alt = "Hallo das ist Maier";
String neu = alt.substring(0, 14) + "Uwe " + alt.substring(14);
```

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## maki (30. Mai 2012)

beastofchaos,

wirklich, ein Thread der über 3,5 Jahre in Frieden geruht hatte nochmal ausgraben und "schänden"? 

Einfach mal das Datum beachten und sich dann fragen ob man nach fast 4 Jahren noch etwas posten muss.

*geschlossen*


----------

